# MAYHAM....HERES YOUR WHEELS BRO....



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:biggrin: 








HERE YOU GO BRO JUST WHAT YOU ASKED FOR....... :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

14X6 REVERSE :thumbsup: HAPPY NEW YEARS DOGGY...... ENJOY


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

:0 *DAM THOSE ARE BAD ASS!!!*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)




----------



## iceman254 (Oct 22, 2006)

how much for the 14x7's? same kind


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 31 2006, 03:20 PM~6870413
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNMMMMMMMMMMMM, GOOD CHOICE MAYHEM! 
ALBERT THANKS BRO!  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 31 2006, 03:23 PM~6870425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna thank you bro ,you are a great homie and a great guy to do buisness with ,thanx again and look forward to getting them daytons soon too bro ,happy new years to you and youre wife bro!!


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Dec 31 2006, 09:27 PM~6870440
> *:0 DAM THOSE ARE BAD ASS!!!
> *


x2329032039232309


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 31 2006, 03:20 PM~6870413
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

nice....really nice


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jan 2 2007, 11:14 AM~6881448
> *nice....really nice
> *


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 2 2007, 10:15 AM~6881462
> *
> *



what they goin on big dog?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jan 2 2007, 11:16 AM~6881471
> *what they goin on big dog?
> *


FLEETWOOD BRO 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=301951


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

nice bro, those are gonna look great on there


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 2 2007, 07:58 AM~6881370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jan 2 2007, 05:06 PM~6883519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jan 2 2007, 03:06 PM~6883519
> *
> 
> 
> ...



owned


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice ass rims mayhem


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Jan 3 2007, 01:17 AM~6888437
> *nice ass rims mayhem
> *


 :biggrin: THANX BRO!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by iceman254_@Dec 31 2006, 11:30 PM~6873476
> *how much for the 14x7's? same kind
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

im gonna need some pink spokes for my fleet soon


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Jan 3 2007, 06:17 PM~6894497
> *im gonna need some pink spokes for my fleet soon
> *


pm sent


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 2 2007, 11:07 AM~6881726
> *FLEETWOOD BRO
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=301951
> *


good call :thumbsup:


----------



## 19PANCHO59 (Oct 29, 2006)

fuck mayhem thas bad ass.........................


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey+Jan 3 2007, 09:31 PM~6895704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

damn......close the light..... oh......... no.......... its the mayhem's rims!!!!!!!!!...lollll



j/k bro there nice!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

DUMB BASTARD!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

they lookin real nice uffin: uffin:


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 31 2006, 01:30 PM~6870452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAMN! YOU DA MAN!


TTMFT! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 4 2007, 01:39 PM~6901274
> *they lookin real nice  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jan 3 2007, 09:31 PM~6895704
> *good call :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

bad ass wheels homie!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 5 2007, 01:17 PM~6911162
> *:biggrin:
> *


you got them on the caddy yet?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jan 6 2007, 10:45 PM~6922192
> *you got them on the caddy yet?
> *


not yet homie!!as soon as i do its pic time


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 7 2007, 08:15 AM~6924649
> *not yet  homie!!as soon as i do its pic time
> *


   soon I hope :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jan 7 2007, 02:23 PM~6925868
> *   soon I hope  :biggrin:
> *


no not really im takin my differntial to the chromers!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 7 2007, 04:25 PM~6926645
> *no not really im takin my differntial to the chromers!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 7 2007, 05:33 PM~6926694
> *
> *


----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 8 2007, 10:38 AM~6932049
> *
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 7 2007, 03:25 PM~6926645
> *no not really im takin my differntial to the chromers!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 not only the diff all the undies man!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 8 2007, 08:57 PM~6937374
> *:0  not only the diff all the undies man!!!!
> *


I WISH ALL IM NOT A BALLER LIKE U AND DAVE!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JSpot69_@Jan 8 2007, 11:38 AM~6932343
> *
> *


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 8 2007, 06:57 PM~6937374
> *:0  not only the diff all the undies man!!!!
> *


haha i heard the fokker chromed his leopard G-string to match his grill :barf:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 9 2007, 11:02 AM~6941658
> *haha i heard the fokker chromed his leopard G-string to match his grill :barf:
> *


NO SHIT I TOLD U THAT 2 NIGHTS AGO WHEN I MODELED THEM FOR YOU??? :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 8 2007, 08:55 PM~6937935
> *I WISH ALL IM NOT A BALLER LIKE U AND DAVE!!!
> *


do it Donald Trump... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 9 2007, 11:32 AM~6941846
> *do it Donald Trump... :biggrin:
> *


WAITING ON YOU NIGGY


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

hahahha fokkerz


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 1 2007, 09:00 AM~6874665
> *i wanna thank you bro ,you are a great homie and a great guy to do buisness with ,thanx again and look forward to getting them daytons soon too bro ,happy new years to you and youre wife bro!!
> *


DAYTONS :barf: COMMON HOMIE ,RIDE THE BIG "Z" BABY ,I SAW YOUR WHEELS ,THEY LOOK FUCKIN SWEET DAAMMMMAMAMAMAMAMAMMAMAMAMAMMMMMMAMAMMMMMMM :thumbsup: BUT STILL GET SOME ZENITHS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 10 2007, 05:45 PM~6954017
> *DAYTONS :barf: COMMON HOMIE ,RIDE THE BIG "Z" BABY ,I SAW YOUR WHEELS ,THEY LOOK FUCKIN SWEET DAAMMMMAMAMAMAMAMAMMAMAMAMAMMMMMMAMAMMMMMMM :thumbsup: BUT STILL GET SOME ZENITHS
> *


haha fokker if i liked them i would but i prefer daytons haha i sent u homies that like em and 1 baught from u haha if i change my mind i will hit u up. :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 10 2007, 06:46 PM~6955032
> *haha fokker if i liked them i would but i prefer daytons haha i sent u homies that like em and 1 baught from u haha if i change my mind i will hit u up. :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 10 2007, 01:26 PM~6953027
> *
> 
> 
> ...




whats that man the new life saver flavour???


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 11 2007, 09:14 AM~6959063
> *whats that man the new life saver flavour???
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ya the one that goes in yo ass!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

stfu y a french fuckin lamal licker


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

hhahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 31 2006, 03:20 PM~6870413
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 18 2007, 10:14 AM~7019887
> *heres a gay pic of me suckin all the cock i want and dream of
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 31 2006, 03:20 PM~6870413
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HEY FANTASIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 19 2007, 02:07 PM~7031267
> *HEY FANTASIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 19 2007, 02:07 PM~7031267
> *HEY FANTASIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *


 patience grasshopper, one must first show you the way then you can spread your wings and fly!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 19 2007, 02:15 PM~7031330
> * patience grasshopper, one must first show you the way then you can spread your wings and fly!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT YOU INBREAD SAC OF LAMA SHIT I WILL USE U AS MY KNOCK OFF HAMMER U BOZO


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 19 2007, 02:21 PM~7031385
> *YOU KNOW WHAT YOU INBREAD SAC OF LAMA SHIT I WILL USE U AS MY KNOCK OFF HAMMER U BOZO
> *


WAHAHAHAHA WHATEVER YOU PROTEIN DIET SHAKE 
DRINKING PUSSY FART WITH JIZZ BUBBLES SQUIRTING OUT ON YOUR RUNWAY LOOKING FOREHEAD ASS NIKKA!

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 21 2007, 02:03 AM~7043156
> *WAHAHAHAHA WHATEVER YOU PROTEIN DIET SHAKE
> DRINKING PUSSY FART WITH JIZZ BUBBLES SQUIRTING OUT ON YOUR RUNWAY LOOKING FOREHEAD ASS NIKKA!
> 
> ...


HAHA GO FIST YOURSELF YOU INBREAD LAMA FUCKIN ,GOAT MILKING FARMER DOWNSYNDROME DOUCHE BAG CROSS EYES MOOK??


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 21 2007, 10:27 PM~7048918
> *HAHA GO FIST YOURSELF YOU INBREAD LAMA FUCKIN ,GOAT  MILKING FARMER DOWNSYNDROME DOUCHE BAG CROSS EYES  MOOK??
> *


go vagiseal your asshole you dingleberry crunchbowl eating ass terdburglar, you smell like squirrel piss!

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 21 2007, 10:36 PM~7049075
> *<span style='font-family:Optima'>you gootch licking,anal avenger inbread needle dick cum dumpster *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 22 2007, 08:56 AM~7052262
> * GO DRIVE A RUSTY NAIL THRU YOUR BALLSACK AND SWING FROM A TREE YOU OL GRIPPING TOE, RIPPING UP THE FLOOR TILE IN THE BATHROOM ASS TERD PINCHER</span>*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 22 2007, 11:01 AM~7052784
> *<span style='font-family:Optima'>YOU POLE SMOKING MEAT FLUTE PLAYING TROMBONER STUFFER GO CHOKE ON A COCK AND YOUR ANUS HANGS LOOSE LIKE THE MOUTH OF A TIRED DOG!!*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 22 2007, 11:05 AM~7052826
> *YOU OL LOVE TO LICK LONG CRACK DINGLEBERRYFLOSSER BEAK DIVER IN OLD WOMENS GRANNY PANNIES ASS GERBERS BABY BREATH OGER WITH NUTTS OF A MUSKRATT</span>*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 22 2007, 10:11 AM~7052862
> *YOU OL LOVE TO LICK LONG CRACK  DINGLEBERRYFLOSSER BEAK DIVER IN OLD WOMENS GRANNY PANNIES ASS GERBERS BABY BREATH  OGER WITH NUTTS OF A MUSKRATT
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 22 2007, 11:11 AM~7052862
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>i cant understand 'inbred" you stupid dick licking cock smoking iraqi fuckin panzy ,g string wearing red neck farm animal fokker*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 22 2007, 11:42 AM~7053124
> *WELL AT LEAST I DONT SNIFF URINALS AND RUB MY ASS AND BALLSACK ON PUBLIC TOILET SEATS YOU OL WALKING SACK OF TERD NUGGETS </span>*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 22 2007, 12:00 PM~7053265
> *WELL AT LEAST I DONT SNIFF URINALS AND RUB MY ASS AND BALLSACK ON  PUBLIC TOILET SEATS YOU OL WALKING SACK OF TERD NUGGETS
> *


you live in urinals ya hillbilly slack jawed yokkel


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

bhaha you old phuck sax  post pics of rims or tiddays...preferably beef curtains


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 22 2007, 12:24 PM~7053494
> *bhaha you old phuck sax  post pics of rims or tiddays...preferably  beef curtains
> *


OF YOURE WIFE???


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Are the wheels on the car yet?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 23 2007, 02:13 AM~7060651
> *Are the wheels on the car yet?
> *


no


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 22 2007, 12:04 PM~7054193
> *[/color]OF YOURE WIFE???
> *


if you gottem post em!!! otherwise i will post a pic of my DIAB!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 23 2007, 10:26 AM~7061805
> *if you gottem post em!!! otherwise i will post a pic of my DIAB!!
> *


do it


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

WAHAHA


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft 4 me


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

PUT THE FUCKING WHEELS ON THE CAR U ASS NUGGET!

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 29 2007, 12:11 PM~7116688
> *PUT MY FUCKING FIST IN MY ASSAND I EAT  ASS NUGGETS!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


IT DOESNT SURPRISE ME U INBRED FARMER :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 29 2007, 12:37 PM~7116891
> *IT DOESNT SURPRISE ME U INBRED FARMER :uh:
> *


 :0 

WAAHAHAH YOU "HOWARD THE DUCK" LOOKING MOFO! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 29 2007, 12:54 PM~7117018
> *:0
> 
> WAAHAHAH YOU "HOWARD THE DUCK" LOOKING MOFO!  :biggrin:
> *


AND YOURE A LAMA ASS HOLE LOOKING FOKKER ,JUST DONT LOOK IN THE MIRROR YOU WILL SHATTER IT U UGLY FUCKIN INBRED TRACTOR MOLESTOR GO PLAY IN THE CORN FEILDS NIGGLET!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 29 2007, 01:32 PM~7117350
> *AND YOURE A LAMA ASS HOLE LOOKING FOKKER ,JUST DONT LOOK IN THE MIRROR YOU WILL SHATTER IT U UGLY FUCKIN INBRED TRACTOR MOLESTOR GO PLAY IN THE CORN FEILDS NIGGLET!!!
> *


:0 :0 GOD DAMN! 
YOU OL ARNOLD SWARTZENEGER IDOLIZING MUSKRATT FACE DIVING HEAD FIRST INTO A BUCKET OF COW PISS!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 29 2007, 01:32 PM~7117361
> *:0  :0 GOD DAMN!
> YOU OL ARNOLD SWARTZENEGER  IDOLIZING MUSKRATT FACE DIVING HEAD FIRST INTO A BUCKET OF COW PISS!
> *


YOU DO THE SAILOR DIVE ON MEAT POLES U MEAT FLUTE PLAYING ANAL LEAKIN PISS MOP!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 29 2007, 11:54 AM~7117018
> *:0
> 
> WAAHAHAH YOU "HOWARD THE DUCK" LOOKING MOFO!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 29 2007, 12:32 PM~7117361
> *:0  :0 GOD DAMN!
> YOU OL ARNOLD SWARTZENEGER  IDOLIZING MUSKRATT FACE DIVING HEAD FIRST INTO A BUCKET OF COW PISS!
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

STFU DAVE YOU KNEE BENT *** BAG DICK LICKING POLE SMOKER


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 29 2007, 02:19 PM~7117750
> *YOU DO THE SAILOR DIVE ON MEAT POLES U MEAT FLUTE PLAYING ANAL LEAKIN PISS MOP!! :biggrin:
> *


WHATEVER YOU CONSTAPATED TERDPINCHER WITH HAIRY TOE KNUCKLES RIPPING UP THE BATHROOM TILE WHEN STRAINING YOURSELF POPING BLOOD VESSELS N SHIT HAVING A HERNIA WHILE SITTING ON THE JOHN! :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 30 2007, 11:35 AM~7127429



AGAIN A INBRED MAKES NO FUCKIN SENSE ,IF YOU WANNA TALK SHIT ATLEAST DO IT ,DONT HAVE A LAMA TELL YOU WHAT TO SAY CUZ ITS ALL JIBBERISH!![/b]


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2007, 12:43 PM~7127908
> *AGAIN A INBRED MAKES NO FUCKIN SENSE ,IF YOU WANNA TALK SHIT ATLEAST DO IT ,DONT HAVE A LAMA TELL YOU WHAT TO SAY CUZ ITS ALL JIBBERISH!![/size]*
> [/b]


 :0 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 30 2007, 01:43 PM~7128482
> *:0  :uh:
> *


GO BACK AND KEEP STROKIN OFF YOUR LIVE STOCK FAMER BROWN BASTARD!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2007, 02:01 PM~7128633
> *GO BACK AND KEEP STROKIN OFF YOUR LIVE STOCK FAMER BROWN BASTARD!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 30 2007, 02:08 PM~7128705
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lincoln93 (Mar 10, 2006)

hey does anybody no where i can get 2 14X6 REVERSE 100 spoke knock offs, i need them to set my lincoln on the ground 14x7 dont tuck, if anybody no's email at [email protected]


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

WHAT U WANNA SPEND


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

whore


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 11:24 AM~7147842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


steering wheel is sweet Mayhem


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@Feb 4 2007, 06:52 PM~7173631
> *steering wheel is sweet Mayhem
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN (Feb 3, 2007)

:0


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 11:20 AM~7156744
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: nice


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

lookin good bro.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RON JERMEY_@Feb 9 2007, 12:26 AM~7216227
> *hey mayhem, will you please recharge my eletronic penis pump before you give it back to me!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RON JERMEY_@Feb 9 2007, 02:26 AM~7216227
> *hey mayhem, will you please recharge my eletronic penis pump before you give it back to me!
> 
> 
> ...


no prob fatman!!!but u clean it out!!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

PINCHE MAYHEM ESTAS PESADO GUEY


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 9 2007, 09:02 AM~7217019
> *PINCHE MAYHEM ESTAS PESADO GUEY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Them rims are hot.......How do you clean them... I use that acid shit......will it eat the anodised shit off or what?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Feb 9 2007, 02:24 PM~7218582
> *Them rims are hot.......How do you clean them... I use that acid shit......will it eat the anodised shit off or what?
> *


I WOULDNT USE IT I USE MOTHERS PRODUCTS ON MY SHIT COMES OUT LIKE CRYSTAL


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 9 2007, 03:27 PM~7219146
> *I WOULDNT USE IT I USE MOTHERS PRODUCTS ON MY SHIT COMES OUT LIKE CRYSTAL
> *


CRYSTAL TERD NUGGETSAHAHAHA! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 12 2007, 01:47 AM~7236805
> *CRYSTAL TERD NUGGETSAHAHAHA! :0  :biggrin:
> *


no not at all like youre face ugly baboon!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 12 2007, 07:46 PM~7244077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damn that shits tight as fuck mayhem, you fokker!!!! If i rolled that shit i would get pulled over every 10 minutes!! 20 or 22's??????????/


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 12 2007, 10:18 AM~7238217
> *no not at all like youre face ugly baboon!!
> *


WAHAHA! FOKKER! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 13 2007, 07:16 PM~7250963
> *BAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2007, 10:39 AM~7258357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://pr0n.encyclopediadramatica.com/imag...04/Tubgirl2.jpg


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 13 2007, 02:34 AM~7246095
> *WAHAHA! FOKKER! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

mayhem sucks!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Feb 25 2007, 10:34 AM~7346574
> *mayhem sucks!
> *


AND U CHOKE ON COCKS!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2007, 10:11 AM~7353545
> *AND U CHOKE ON COCKS!!!!
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 26 2007, 10:34 AM~7353665
> *WAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


WERES MY CHROME NIGGY??? :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2007, 02:12 PM~7355042
> *WERES MY CHROME NIGGY??? :uh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 26 2007, 02:14 PM~7355051
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


hurry up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

LMFAO @ MAYHAM


is it a requirement to be a sh1tty speller in order to sell wheels?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by {-_-}_@Feb 27 2007, 09:35 AM~7362210
> *LMFAO @ MAYHAM
> is it a requirement to be a sh1tty speller in order to sell wheels?
> *


WHY YEAHS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

bah


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2007, 11:11 AM~7353545
> *AND I CHOKE ON COCKS!!!! :0
> *


damn dude!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

u trust them caddy batt hold downs.....they look like they will buckle quick with some pressure


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Feb 28 2007, 10:42 AM~7371690
> *u trust them caddy batt hold downs.....they look like they will buckle quick with some pressure
> *


NOT AT ALL THERES THICK AND FUCKIN STRONG BRO NO NEED TO WORRY!! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ahhhh ok .........they gonna look tite with all that crap installed


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Feb 28 2007, 02:40 PM~7373537
> *ahhhh ok .........they gonna look tite with all that crap installed
> *


THANX FUCK FACE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Feb 28 2007, 10:41 AM~7371683
> *damn dude!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

did you punch the donkey cuz it didnt want your weenie ............donky rapist! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 1 2007, 09:07 AM~7380385
> *did you punch the donkey cuz it didnt want your weenie ............donky rapist! :biggrin:
> *


yes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 ........donky got any friends?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 1 2007, 09:49 AM~7380554
> *:0 ........donky got any friends?
> *


YES ,SHES GOT 7 SISTERS AND THERE ANUSES HANG LOOSE LIKE THE SLEEVE OF A WIZARD!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 1 2007, 10:43 AM~7380801
> *YES ,SHES GOT 7 SISTERS AND THERE ANUSES HANG LOOSE LIKE THE SLEEVE OF A WIZARD!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

where the fuck do you get that shit


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

THIS TOPIC NEEDS TO BE DELETED :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 1 2007, 01:47 PM~7382128
> *THIS TOPIC NEEDS TO BE DELETED :biggrin:
> *


now thats uncalled for i got a donkey waiting for you bro shes got her anus loose like the mouth of a tired dog?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 1 2007, 10:57 AM~7382196
> *now thats uncalled for i got a donkey waiting for you bro shes got her anus loose like the mouth of a tired dog?
> *


 :uh: SOUND LIKE YOUR STYLE


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

hes gonna give the donky his wrinkle stick and then a stiff blow to the jugular :scrutinize:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 1 2007, 03:24 PM~7382802
> *hes gonna give the donky his wrinkle stick and then a stiff blow to the jugular :scrutinize:
> *


HAVE YOU BEEN WATCHING ME!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 1 2007, 11:43 AM~7380801
> *YES ,SHES GOT 7 SISTERS AND THERE ANUSES HANG LOOSE LIKE THE SLEEVE OF A WIZARD!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 1 2007, 07:43 PM~7384636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU LOOK LIKE A HEALTHY KID IN YOUR PIC :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 1 2007, 09:05 PM~7384833
> *YOU LOOK LIKE A HEALTHY KID IN YOUR PIC :uh:
> *


stop lookin at my samich you tard :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 1 2007, 08:45 PM~7385215
> *stop lookin at my samich you tard :uh:
> *


TO LATE I SNATCHED IT FROM YOU YA DOWNSYNDROME CROSS EYED MOOK?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 2 2007, 11:32 AM~7389757
> *TO LATE I SNATCHED IT FROM YOU YA DOWNSYNDROME CROSS EYED  MOOK?
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 2 2007, 01:45 PM~7390941
> *:0
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 1 2007, 05:05 PM~7384833
> *YOU LOOK LIKE A HEALTHY KID IN YOUR PIC :uh:
> *


SURE DOES


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 2 2007, 03:18 PM~7391512
> *SURE DOES
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

haha


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 2 2007, 04:18 PM~7391512
> *SURE DOES
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

bahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 7 2007, 02:17 PM~7428418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

some shit i got chromed


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 8 2007, 10:25 AM~7435530
> *some shit i got chromed
> 
> 
> ...



That switch plate would look good shuved up your spider veined asslips! :0








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 8 2007, 10:57 AM~7435782
> *That switch plate would look good shuved up your spider veined asslips! :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


1 QUESTION WHY ARE YOU LOOKING AT MY ASS HOLE *** , THATS A PRETY GOOD DESCRIPTION ,I WILL TAKE YOUR WORD CUZ I CANT SEE IT??


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

*MY NEW ENGRAVED KOS*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 12 2007, 10:30 AM~7461236
> *MY NEW ENGRAVED KOS
> 
> *


THOSE ARE FUCKIN BAD ASS......... :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Mar 12 2007, 02:23 PM~7461978
> *THOSE ARE FUCKIN BAD ASS......... :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

MY SET OF ZENITHS I ALSO GOT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

wah!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

QUAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:loco::loco::loco::loco::loco:::loco::loco::loco:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/index.ph...9f9c00bd70a8ce8

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!?????


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

WAHA BOMBOWNED


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 31 2006, 02:20 PM~6870413
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE NICE. MY HUSBAND JUST ORDERED A PAIR OF RIMS FROM YA'LL. I CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM. YA'LL DO GREAT WORK!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MS. BROUGHAM_@Mar 16 2007, 10:52 AM~7489709
> *THOSE ARE NICE. MY HUSBAND JUST ORDERED A PAIR OF RIMS FROM YA'LL. I CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM. YA'LL DO GREAT WORK!
> *


YES ALBER SURE DOES


----------



## texasdelta88 (Jul 7, 2006)

These wheels are fucking sick! Diggin that color and Fleetwood you got goin on Mayhem


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasdelta88_@Mar 16 2007, 11:25 AM~7489903
> *These wheels are fucking sick! Diggin that color and Fleetwood you got goin on Mayhem
> *


THANX HOMIE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

TRUNK PICS?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 16 2007, 01:39 PM~7490815
> *TRUNK PICS?
> *


SOON FOOL SOON


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Wheels on the car yet?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 20 2007, 02:04 AM~7512019
> *Wheels on the car yet?
> *


no


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

MAYHAM'S A WEENIE.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2007, 09:42 AM~7512895
> *MAYHAM'S A WEENIE.
> *


AND YOUR A LIMP DICK BASTARD!!!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 20 2007, 07:58 AM~7512747
> *no
> *


What about now? They on yet? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 21 2007, 02:49 AM~7519822
> *What about now? They on yet?  :biggrin:
> *


no ...and soon?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HA


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

fleetwood looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

MY HUSBAND JUST GOT WORD HIS RIMS ARE DONE. TURNED OUT PRETTY NICE I THINK! HERE THEY ARE.img]http://i5.tinypic.com/2e5426s.jpg[/img]


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93+Mar 22 2007, 09:39 PM~7532511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

those r nicer than mayhem's :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacridin_@Mar 23 2007, 11:45 AM~7536130
> *those r nicer than mayhem's  :roflmao:
> *


HAHA AND A GARBAGE CANS WAY BETTER THAN YOUR BRUTUS BOOMARANG SPINNER SHIZZAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHA, BOOMERANGS HAHAHHAHAHAA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

WAHAHA THATS WHAT THEY LOOK LIKEAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

So um......


They on the car yet?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 23 2007, 07:58 PM~7539457
> *So um......
> They on the car yet?
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 23 2007, 08:58 PM~7539457
> *So um......
> They on the car yet?
> *


wahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaa


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

nice wheels man! post some pics when you bust them on


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

yes


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

nice


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

x2


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

woohopoo


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

TTMFB FOR MAYHAM WHAWHHAAW BOOO


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 27 2007, 10:17 AM~7560062
> *TTMFB FOR MAYHAM WHAWHHAAW BOOO
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:uh:  :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

bahahaha


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

DUMMY


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/de9ed07...82e00ca6901.htm


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 15 2007, 09:05 PM~7486489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

knock off's look sick who ever did them did a great job i am to lazy to read the entire post but who did these for you?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ty 70 impala_@Mar 30 2007, 10:19 AM~7583236
> *knock off's look sick who ever did them did a great job i am to lazy to read the entire post but who did these for you?
> *


EAZY THE ENGRAVER


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Lets see the wheels on the car!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Why you posting old shit? :thumbsdown: 


:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 31 2007, 01:15 AM~7588838
> *Why you posting old shit?  :thumbsdown:
> :biggrin:
> *


why u always on the rag???


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

PUT THE WHEELS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 31 2007, 11:22 AM~7589951
> *PUT THE WHEELS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


bah


----------



## texasdelta88 (Jul 7, 2006)

I know I've said this before , but clean ass Caddy! I got pics of it saved for my background on my phone and shit. Good Job fucka!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasdelta88_@Apr 1 2007, 09:45 AM~7594476
> *I know I've said this before , but clean ass Caddy! I got pics of it saved for my background on my phone and shit. Good Job fucka!
> *


thanx ya bastardddddd :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 30 2007, 05:51 PM~7587307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: badass car assface


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Pics of the wheels on the car?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 3 2007, 11:31 PM~7613648
> *Pics of the wheels on the car?
> *


PICS OF YOUR LOOSE ASS HOLE FOKKER


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 4 2007, 01:15 PM~7617275
> *PICS OF YOUR LOOSE ASS HOLE FOKKER
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 4 2007, 12:15 PM~7617275
> *PICS OF YOUR LOOSE ASS HOLE FOKKER
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 4 2007, 02:15 PM~7617275
> *PICS OF YOUR LOOSE ASS HOLE FOKKER
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahahaha


----------



## Jerry Seinfeld (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 7 2007, 06:49 AM~7636775
> *wahahaha
> *


i'll kill you for donkey punching elaine!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DAMN MAYHEM, YOUR WHEEL TOPIC IS LONGER THAN YOUR BUILD TOPIC :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

double post


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

WHERE THE PICS AT VAGINA RASH????? :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jerry Seinfeld+Apr 8 2007, 06:31 PM~7644780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look between yo moms legs??


----------



## Jerry Seinfeld (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 9 2007, 05:47 AM~7648435
> *bahaha ok there jewbag
> *


i'll have you know my "jewbag" is as smooth as kosher butter, knob jockey.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jerry Seinfeld_@Apr 9 2007, 09:59 AM~7648620
> *i'll have you know my "jewbag" is as smooth as kosher butter, knob jockey.
> *


sure u do needle dick meat flute muncher


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 6 2007, 06:29 PM~7633175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 9 2007, 09:30 AM~7648747
> *sure u do needle dick meat flute muncher
> *



BBAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Apr 12 2007, 02:32 AM~7672915
> *BBAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 4 2007, 12:15 PM~7617275
> *YOUR ASS IS LOOSE LIKE THE SLEEVE OF A WIZARD
> *



BWAHAHAHA


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

who painted the car and did the pinstrip work?


----------



## Jerry Seinfeld (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 9 2007, 07:30 AM~7648747
> *sure u do needle dick meat flute muncher
> *


vengeance will be mine! dick cheese!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jerry Seinfeld_@Apr 14 2007, 04:23 AM~7688357
> *vengeance will be mine! dick cheese!
> *


go sniff kramers crotch :uh:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 12 2007, 07:38 PM~7679078
> *who painted the car and did the pinstrip work?
> *


?


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 14 2007, 07:04 PM~7690650
> *?
> *


you askin about who did bellas car??


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Apr 14 2007, 05:05 PM~7690950
> *you askin about who did bellas car??
> *


Ya the pinstripe and art work is fuckin sweet.


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 14 2007, 11:55 PM~7692011
> *Ya the pinstripe and art work is fuckin sweet.
> *


jimmy from RO did the paint and someone he knows from that side of the boarder did the patterns...


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

:0


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>


im still missing 1 rim and tires and a set of kos


----------



## checkcam (Aug 27, 2006)

WHY IS THIS FUCKING TOPIC STILL GOING?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by checkcam_@Apr 23 2007, 01:09 PM~7754122
> *WHY IS THIS FUCKING TOPIC STILL GOING?
> *


BECAUSE I ALLOW IT TO FUCK FACE


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 23 2007, 08:45 AM~7753473
> *im still missing 1 rim and tires and a set of kos
> *


nice pics chongo!!


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 23 2007, 03:24 PM~7755029
> *nice pics chongo!!
> *


THANX LIVER LIPS?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: nice to see you bending corners again :cheesy:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 23 2007, 04:12 PM~7755394
> *:uh: nice to see you bending corners again :cheesy:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 23 2007, 12:12 PM~7755394
> *:uh: nice to see you bending corners again :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

About time!!! Only took 3948567390894 days to put the wheels on. Now fix that leaking cylinder in the rear there!


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 24 2007, 02:05 AM~7760159
> *About time!!! Only took 3948567390894 days to put the wheels on. Now fix that leaking cylinder in the rear there!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NOT THE CYLINDER DUMMY I POURE OIL ALL OVER THE OLD K-O AND DIDNT WANNA COME OFF YOU PILLOW BITER :0


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

http://sjl.funnyordie.com/v1/view_video.ph...type=&category=


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 24 2007, 11:03 AM~7761409
> *THATS NOT THE CYLINDER DUMMY I POURE OIL ALL OVER THE OLD K-O AND DIDNT WANNA COME OFF YOU PILLOW BITER :0
> *


bahahaha................i think he's right that is oil :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Intrigued (Mar 23, 2006)

beautiful fucking rims man :0


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by razor+Apr 26 2007, 06:19 PM~7780311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

WOW YOU FINALLY PUT THEM ON.


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln_@Apr 27 2007, 05:35 AM~7784068
> *WOW YOU FINALLY PUT THEM ON.
> *


YES I DID MOUSKATI[SP]


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 25 2007, 08:56 AM~7769620
> *
> *


G'd up from the feet up


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NICE LOOKING *** HOUSE YOU GOT THERE GAYHEM!!!!!!


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 27 2007, 02:57 PM~7786291
> *NICE LOOKING *** HOUSE YOU GOT THERE GAYHEM!!!!!!
> *


ID SAY THE SAME THING ABOUT YOUR CLOSET AND MOP WITH THE MACHING BUCKET YOU PUKE CLEANING YELLOW TOOTH SNAGGLEPUSS :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 27 2007, 12:49 PM~7786597
> *ID SAY THE SAME THING ABOUT YOUR CLOSET AND MOP WITH THE MACHING BUCKET YOU PUKE CLEANING YELLOW TOOTH SNAGGLEPUSS :uh:
> *


DID I HIT A NERVE YOU CANNUCK FUCKTARD?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 27 2007, 04:44 PM~7786934
> *DID I HIT A NERVE YOU CANNUCK FUCKTARD?
> 
> *


NOT AT ALL MY FAT ASS AMERICAN SWINE,ATLEAS YOU POST SWEET PICS YOU HERSHEY SQUIRT :biggrin:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 27 2007, 07:48 AM~7784309
> *YES I DID MOUSKATI[SP]
> *



THATS HILARIOUS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahaha


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 1 2007, 11:15 AM~7810145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln_@Apr 27 2007, 05:35 AM~7784068
> *WOW YOU FINALLY PUT THEM ON.
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

JUICE UP THOSE TIRES!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2007, 09:02 AM~7838772
> *JUICE UP THOSE TIRES!
> *


EAT A DICK


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 6 2007, 10:24 PM~7846511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

lol


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 7 2007, 02:47 PM~7851811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

*STILL FUCKIN MISSING A WHEEEEEEEEEL ???????????????????????*


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 08:00 AM~7914927
> *AND I'M MISSING 4 RIMS TOO!*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 514LUX_LINCOLN_@May 16 2007, 01:13 PM~7916024
> *
> AND I'M MISSING 4 RIMS TOO!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 10:36 AM~7916186
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


yeah.... no shit :uh: :angry:


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 514LUX_LINCOLN_@May 16 2007, 10:13 AM~7916024
> *
> AND I'M MISSING 4 RIMS TOO!
> *


still no answer.... :uh: still no RIMS! :angry: 

and i payed for rush shipping for 4-8 days and its been 5 weeks so far... going on 6! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 514LUX_LINCOLN_@May 17 2007, 02:31 PM~7924050
> *still no answer.... :uh: still no RIMS! :angry:
> 
> and i payed for rush shipping for 4-8 days and its been 5 weeks so far... going on 6! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :uh:
> *


I TOLD YOU TO CALL YOUR CREDIT CARD COMPANY AND TALK WITH THEM :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 514LUX_LINCOLN_@May 17 2007, 12:31 PM~7924050
> *still no answer.... :uh: still no RIMS! :angry:
> 
> and i payed for rush shipping for 4-8 days and its been 5 weeks so far... going on 6! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :uh:
> *


WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*LOOKS TIGHT BRO !!!*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 28 2007, 02:43 PM~7992932
> *LOOKS TIGHT BRO !!!
> *


THANX HOMIE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

bunch of cannuck fucks!!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 29 2007, 01:31 PM~8000121
> *bunch of cannuck fucks!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 29 2007, 02:31 PM~8000121
> *bunch of cannuck fucks!!!!!!!
> *


YOU FUCKIN BABOON LOOKIN YELLOW TOOF BASTARD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The caddy looks mean I like it on the 14s, so whats up man you paid for 5 wheels and only got 4 and are waiting on one?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 29 2007, 03:44 PM~8000582
> *The caddy looks mean I like it on the 14s, so whats up man you paid for 5 wheels and only got 4 and are waiting on one?
> *


YES BRO IM WAITING ON MY 5TH ONE


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 29 2007, 02:51 PM~8001025
> *YES BRO IM WAITING ON MY 5TH ONE
> *


that sucks ass when your all paid up and just waiting I could see if you still owed some cash. Well good luck hope you get it soon


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 1 2007, 06:06 PM~8025505
> *that sucks ass when your all paid up and just waiting I could see if you still owed some cash. Well good luck hope you get it soon
> *


i had faxed mayhem all the paperwork to this wheel this morning usps is covering the insurance on the wheel thats all we are waiting for since they lost the wheel so yes he will be getting it soon thanks for your interest :angry:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

:uh: :0


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 28 2007, 12:16 PM~7992336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good.... :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

x4


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

bah! :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 1 2007, 09:18 PM~8025559
> *i had faxed mayhem all the paperwork to this wheel this morning usps is covering the insurance on the wheel thats all we are waiting for since they lost the wheel so yes he will be getting it soon thanks for your interest :angry:
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

I thought you went to sleep early..Nice car. Your not in off topic tonight..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2007, 09:56 PM~8034950
> *I thought you went to sleep early..Nice car. Your not in off topic tonight..
> *


NO


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

Damn mayhem your fleet looks bad ass!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freaker_@Jun 5 2007, 02:50 PM~8046030
> *Damn mayhem your fleet looks bad ass!
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 1 2007, 07:18 PM~8025559
> *i had faxed mayhem all the paperwork to this wheel this morning usps is covering the insurance on the wheel thats all we are waiting for since they lost the wheel so yes he will be getting it soon thanks for your interest :angry:
> *


glad to see you guys are working it out and by the way I was not hating so don't hate on me just stating a fact it's happen to me before paying cash and not recieving everything I paid for


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 6 2007, 09:16 AM~8052368
> *glad to see you guys are working it out and by the way I was not hating so don't hate on me just stating a fact it's happen to me before paying cash and not recieving everything I paid for
> *


IM NOT HATING BRO...ITS JUST ALOT OF PEOPLE ONLINE BLOW IT OUT OF PROPORTION I DON'T GET DOWN LIKE THAT BRO.... I RUN A RESPECTABLE SHOP WITH QUIALITY WORK IM NOT OUT TO BURN ANYBODY ARE RAPE ANYBODY WITH HIGH ASS PRICES...IF THERE IS ANY PROBLEMS I WILL FIX THE PROBLEM GARANTEED IT SOMETIME TAKES TIME TO CLEAR UP DEALING WITH THE SHIPPER THATS WHY I PREFER NOT DEALING WITH SHIPPING ONLY IF YOU REQUEST IT.... BUT OTHER THAN THAT I WILL TAKE CARE OF THE ISSUE THANKS FOR BRINGING THIS UP 
MUNOZ WHEELS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 6 2007, 01:57 PM~8052996
> *IM NOT HATING BRO...ITS JUST ALOT OF PEOPLE ONLINE BLOW IT OUT OF PROPORTION I DON'T GET DOWN LIKE THAT BRO.... I RUN A RESPECTABLE SHOP WITH QUIALITY WORK IM NOT OUT TO BURN ANYBODY ARE RAPE ANYBODY WITH HIGH ASS PRICES...IF THERE IS ANY PROBLEMS I WILL FIX THE PROBLEM GARANTEED IT SOMETIME TAKES TIME TO CLEAR UP DEALING WITH THE SHIPPER THATS WHY I PREFER NOT DEALING WITH SHIPPING ONLY IF YOU REQUEST IT.... BUT OTHER THAN THAT I WILL TAKE CARE OF THE ISSUE THANKS FOR BRINGING THIS UP
> MUNOZ WHEELS
> *


WELL YOU CALLED ME AND TOLD ME YOU WERE MAKIN MY OTHER RIM THAT THOSE DUMB FUCK USPS LOST ...YA LIKE THEY LOST IT THOSE ASS FUCKS I BET ONE OF THEM TOOK IT AND MOUNTED IT ON THERE POSTAL TRUCK THOSE ASS CLOWNS,THANX FOR CALLIN ME ALBERT


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2007, 12:08 PM~8053059
> *WELL YOU CALLED ME AND TOLD ME YOU WERE MAKIN MY OTHER RIM THAT THOSE DUMB FUCK USPS LOST ...YA LIKE THEY LOST IT THOSE ASS FUCKS I BET ONE OF THEM TOOK IT AND MOUNTED IT ON THERE POSTAL TRUCK THOSE ASS CLOWNS,THANX FOR CALLIN ME ALBERT
> *


:rofl:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 25 2007, 08:20 PM~7085332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2007, 12:08 PM~8053059
> *WELL YOU CALLED ME AND TOLD ME YOU WERE MAKIN MY OTHER RIM THAT THOSE DUMB FUCK USPS LOST ...YA LIKE THEY LOST IT THOSE ASS FUCKS I BET ONE OF THEM TOOK IT AND MOUNTED IT ON THERE POSTAL TRUCK THOSE ASS CLOWNS,THANX FOR CALLIN ME ALBERT
> *


damn you're one lucky guy man...Abel only got 2 wheels from Albert so far and nobody is taking care of him...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 8 2007, 07:00 PM~8069024
> *damn you're one lucky guy man...Abel only got 2 wheels from Albert so far and nobody is taking care of him...
> *


I WOULD REPHAZE THAT BRO.. I ALREADY TALKED TO TIM YESTERDAY AND HE HAD TRACKED THEM ALREADY AND THEY WERE AT CUSTOMS SO YES HE GOT TAKEN CARE OF.......I SUGGEST YOU GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT BEFORE POSTING ANYTHING YOU DON'T KNOW ABOUT..NOT HATING JUST STATING THE FACTS....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 8 2007, 10:26 PM~8069825
> *I WOULD REPHAZE THAT BRO.. I ALREADY TALKED TO TIM YESTERDAY AND HE HAD TRACKED THEM ALREADY AND THEY WERE AT CUSTOMS SO YES HE GOT TAKEN CARE OF.......I SUGGEST YOU GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT BEFORE POSTING ANYTHING YOU DON'T KNOW ABOUT..NOT HATING JUST STATING THE FACTS....
> *


Maybe so but those 2 wheels are still not at the shop...Maybe he'll be getting them soon but still not there...Not saying you're a bad guy Albert but all my friend wants are his remaining 2 wheels...If you say the remaining 2 wheels are on their way and you took care of buisiness then I thank you man...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 10 2007, 11:44 AM~8075881
> *Maybe so but those 2 wheels are still not at the shop...Maybe he'll be getting them soon but still not there...Not saying you're a bad guy Albert but all my friend wants are his remaining 2 wheels...If you say the remaining 2 wheels are on their way and you took care of buisiness then I thank you man...
> *



x2 man  we dont make drama but i have wait 2 month for 2 wheels :0 and now i wait for the 2 other


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4z4lmrm


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 13 2007, 12:38 PM~8096802
> *http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4z4lmrm
> *




AHAHAHAHAHA I LIKED THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln_@Jun 14 2007, 02:13 AM~8101435
> *AHAHAHAHAHA I LIKED THAT ONE :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

*info albert????*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 25 2007, 07:44 PM~8174873
> *info albert????
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

still no wheels???????????????????? :dunno:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Jun 26 2007, 02:41 AM~8177111
> *still no wheels???????????????????? :dunno:
> *


im missing 1 wheel and an adapter with the k-o


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 26 2007, 07:21 AM~8178010
> *im missing 1 wheel and an adapter with the k-o
> *


I FAXED YOU THE PAPERWORK ON THIS PROBLEM WE ARE STILL WAITING ON USPS THIS WHEEL NEEDS TO GET TAKEN CARE OF ALREADY :angry:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 26 2007, 07:38 PM~8182301
> *I FAXED YOU THE PAPERWORK ON THIS PROBLEM WE ARE STILL WAITING ON USPS THIS WHEEL NEEDS TO GET TAKEN CARE OF ALREADY :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

WOW :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 26 2007, 08:38 PM~8182301
> *I FAXED YOU THE PAPERWORK ON THIS PROBLEM WE ARE STILL WAITING ON USPS THIS WHEEL NEEDS TO GET TAKEN CARE OF ALREADY :angry:
> *


i got the fax ,tried calling you yesterday no answer bro,wtf is this fax about an error in forms???usps sux ass!!!! :angry:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 27 2007, 11:28 AM~8186614
> *i got the fax ,tried calling you yesterday no  answer bro,wtf is this fax about an error in forms???usps sux ass!!!! :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 28 2007, 03:33 PM~8196032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

X2


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 8 2007, 09:57 AM~8066100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so do you like fisting?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

do you finally receice that fucking 5th wheel? :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 29 2007, 05:25 AM~8200602
> *do you finally receice that fucking 5th wheel? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 29 2007, 06:25 AM~8200602
> *do you finally receice that fucking 5th wheel? :0
> *


we didn't lose the 5th wheels usps did.... mayhem knows about the issue he has the claim # he gots the phone # for international service and i faxed him all the info on this problem if its not your problem then don't worry about it homie.....the only person i need to deal with is mayhem and thats who i have been dealing with thank you for your interest but this matter don't concern you.....


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 29 2007, 12:31 PM~8201945
> *we didn't lose the 5th wheels usps did.... mayhem knows about the issue he has the claim # he gots the phone # for international service and i faxed him all the info on this problem if its not your problem then don't worry about it homie.....the only person i need to deal with is mayhem and thats who i have been dealing with thank you for your interest but this matter don't concern you.....
> *



i just ask a question to mayhem........ :uh: its not my problem if you doign bad buisness :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

try ups........... usps is not good for big pakage


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice hope u get em


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 30 2007, 03:51 PM~8209643
> *i just ask a question to mayhem........  :uh:  its not my problem if you doign bad buisness :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> try ups........... usps is not good for big pakage
> *


SO IM DOING BAD BUSINESS BY SENDING WHEELS OUT TO CANADA THE CHEAPEST WAY I COULD AND THE SHIPPER LOOSES THE PACKAGE HUMMMM THATS NOT CALLED BAD BUSINESS ITS CALLED BAD SHIPPER SO I WOULD REPHAZE WHAT YOUR SAYING HOMIE CAUSE I DON'T GET DOWN LIKE THAT..... :angry: THATS WHY I THREW A TOPIC OUT THERE THAT I WOULD RATHER THE CUSTOMER PROVIDE SHIPPING SO I AM NOT IN THE MIDDLE! SO THE CUSTOMER DEALS WITH THE SHIPPER NOT US.... LISTEN MAN WE RUN A RESPECTABLE SHOP I HAVE BEEN ON LAYITLOW WHAT 3 1/2 YEARS AND NOT FUCKED ANYBODY ON HERE IF YOU WANT TO PAY UPS FOR SHIPPING HANDLE IT ITS NOT CHEAP MAYBE YOU GUYS SHOULD GET TOGETHER AND ORDER PALLETS AT A TIME YOU WOULD GET THEM IN 4 DAYS AND IN QUANTITY FOR ABOUT 3 TO 4 HUNDRED FOR ABOUT 7 SETS YOUR BETTER OFF .....BUT AS FOR YOU HOMIE STOP CRYING ABOUT WHEELS THAT AIN'T EVEN YOURS IM DEALING WITH MEYHAM AND NOT LEAVING HIM IN THE DARK ABOUT HIS WHEELS(IN OTHER WORDS) LETING HIM KNOW WHATS GOING ON DAY BY DAY... IF YOU WANT ILL CALL YOU WITH THE INFO ABOUT HIS WHEELS SO YOU KNOW WHATS GOING ON LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU WANT TO DO....THANKS FOR YOUR CONCERN.... ALBERT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

hey albert igot the fax and im faxing back the paper now bro!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 3 2007, 09:46 AM~8225728
> *hey albert igot the fax and im faxing back the paper now bro!!!
> *


cool i got it homie


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 01:14 PM~8225985
> *cool i got it homie
> *


good stuff bro!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 4 2007, 01:39 PM~8234036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 4 2007, 02:41 PM~8234047
> *WTF?
> *


oh i forgot you dont like girls you like farm animals and little boys... :uh:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

bah :0


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

ever get that wheel?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Jul 7 2007, 10:41 PM~8256503
> *ever get that wheel?
> *


not yet


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 9 2007, 10:08 AM~8265015
> *not yet
> *


maybe someday you will


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Jul 11 2007, 07:57 PM~8286617
> *maybe someday you will
> *


i sure as hell hope so!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

only guy I know who can make what should be a 2-3 post thread 21 pages long :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 12 2007, 11:05 AM~8291314
> *only guy I know who can make what should be a 2-3 post thread 21 pages long :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: why thank you homie i try


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 12 2007, 09:37 AM~8291480
> *:biggrin: why thank you homie i try
> *


no prob,keep up the Good whoring


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 15 2007, 12:08 PM~8311896
> *no prob,keep up the Good  whoring
> *


i sure will ahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln_@Jul 16 2007, 04:16 PM~8320019
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

whats new bela?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 18 2007, 01:12 PM~8336368
> *whats new bela?
> *


nuttin bro,just gotta fix a few thangs on the caddy


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

T T T for the last wheel!  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 18 2007, 10:31 PM~8340666
> *T T T for the last wheel!   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn still nothing yet ? i'm not trying to talk shit but damn, what happend? is it lost in transit or what?


----------



## BIG SKIP (Mar 22, 2006)

WAS THE BEST YOU CAN DO ON 13X7's ALL CROME WITH TIRES.I CAN PICK UP.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

how's that wheel, son?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Jul 20 2007, 08:06 PM~8356774
> *how's that wheel, son?
> *


yeah what he said


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 4 2007, 02:59 PM~8234420
> *oh i forgot you dont like girls you like farm animals and little boys... :uh:
> *


YEAH RIGHT FOKKER, GO STAND IN THE STREET YA "HOWARD THE DUCK LOOKING KING KONG NOSE BASTARD! haha


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

Price on a set 13x7's,pearl dish,chrome lip,pearl nipples and hub,chrome spokes
with 2 ear zenith style k-offs,shipped to 60638


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SONY COMMERCIAL SHOOT WIFF MY CADDY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXzRYef-l9Q


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

that commercial was gay :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 02:42 PM~8426530
> *that commercial was gay    :uh:
> *


NOT AS GAY AS THE COCKS IN YOUR ASS AND IN YOUR MOUFF AND THE ONES DOUBLE PARKED ON YO CHIN!!!


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 30 2007, 11:52 AM~8426645
> *NOT AS GAY AS THE COCKS IN YOUR ASS AND IN YOUR MOUFF AND THE ONES DOUBLE PARKED ON YO CHIN!!!
> *



almost tho  :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 02:54 PM~8426675
> *almost tho    :cheesy:
> *


HAHA !!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jul 31 2007, 10:37 AM~8434986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

ANOTHERWHORETOPICOFMAYHEMSTHATSHEREJUSTFORLAUGHSANDWHOREPOSTS.ORG


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

what about that wheel bro? :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

soon


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 13 2007, 03:45 PM~8543514
> *soon
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

how the hell is there 23 pages for someones wheels??


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Adams85_@Aug 14 2007, 12:31 PM~8550538
> *how the hell is there 23 pages for someones wheels??
> *


easily fool :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Adams85+Aug 14 2007, 09:31 AM~8550538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no0bs just don't understand some basic fundamentals of lil :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Aug 14 2007, 01:24 PM~8550948
> *no0bs just don't understand some basic fundamentals of lil  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wahaha no shit homie :biggrin:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## PIMPIN_POPE (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

where's you fifth wheel ya dumb blond bastard???? :0 It's been 5 months already maybe more... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2007, 06:47 PM~8553652
> *where's you fifth wheel ya dumb blond bastard???? :0 It's been 5 months already maybe more... :0  :cheesy:
> *


well its been since december you fat fuckin retard ,albert pmd me monday he got the postal payment on my fifth wheel and hes gonna get my other one out you stupid buffet munching pole toker!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 08:24 AM~8558970
> *well its been since december you fat fuckin retard ,albert  pmd me monday he got the postal payment on my fifth wheel and hes gonna get my other one out you stupid buffet munching pole toker!!
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaaaa ya dumb blond pole smoking shemale look alike goofy bastard, when are you gonna get your shizznit ya dumb bastard??????????It's turning into an ASif deal...wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 15 2007, 10:38 AM~8559055
> *wahahahaaaaaaaaaa ya dumb blond pole smoking shemale look alike goofy bastard, when are you gonna get your shizznit ya dumb bastard??????????It's turning into an ASif deal...wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


dont cry for me you clogged cholesterol filled sac of mule shit with a goyder around yo eye ya sumo wrestler look a like half dead walkins pile of cum


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIVYjgit3xY


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

THATS SOME CRAZY SHIT RIGHT THERE :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahaha ya wanna taste her


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 13 2007, 10:22 AM~8542432
> *what about that wheel bro? :cheesy:
> *


its never coming ....should have ordered from reputable dealer


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 16 2007, 01:13 PM~8568692
> *its never coming ....should have ordered from reputable dealer
> *


wahahahahahahahaha :0 


http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=63a8504


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HERROW


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 16 2007, 10:13 AM~8568692
> *its never coming ....should have ordered from reputable dealer
> *


so what are you trying to say homie....the wheel got lost thru usps the check barly cleared thats all end of story thats what you wanted to here there it is....as for trust worthy you ain't one to talk ese...theres story about your ass too and nobody puts them on blast.... or should I...hmmmm i don't get down like that... :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 20 2007, 03:34 PM~8597192
> *so what are you trying to say homie....the wheel got lost thru usps the check barly cleared thats all end of story thats what you wanted to here there it is....as for trust worthy you ain't one to talk ese...theres story about your ass too and nobody puts them on blast.... or should I...hmmmm i don't get down like that... :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

so albert is my wheel and the other adapter and ko ready yet?? :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.roflwigger.com/


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MRPITIFUL (Aug 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 21 2007, 11:07 AM~8605979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BigWorm1979 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 21 2007, 02:07 PM~8605979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigWorm1979_@Aug 21 2007, 02:59 PM~8606541
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


THEN YOUR AN IDIOT YA MULE RAPING ANAL AVENGER :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigWorm1979_@Aug 21 2007, 11:59 AM~8606541
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


dam you gonna let CheckInOutHam checkcam give you a thumbs down :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 22 2007, 11:44 AM~8614961
> *dam  you gonna let CheckInOutHam checkcam give you a thumbs down :no: :no: :no:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD CHECKEREDHAM IS JUST SHOWIN US WHAT FINGER HE STICKS IN HIS LOOSE ASS PIPE... :uh:


----------



## BigWorm1979 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 21 2007, 02:07 PM~8605979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If this said "BIGWORM", It would be the shit!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigWorm1979_@Aug 22 2007, 01:02 PM~8615466
> *If this said "BIGWORM", It would be the shit!!
> *


exactly if it said big worm it would be a big pile of wet shit


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 21 2007, 11:31 AM~8606889
> *THEN YOUR AN IDIOT YA MULE RAPING ANAL AVENGER :uh:
> *


I'm coming up on 30 and this humor still kills me.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Aug 23 2007, 11:07 AM~8623175
> *I'm coming up on 30 and this humor still kills me.
> *


  good to hear


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 31 2006, 01:20 PM~6870413
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


they're ok


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 20 2007, 11:34 AM~8597192
> *so what are you trying to say homie....the wheel got lost thru usps the check barly cleared thats all end of story thats what you wanted to here there it is....as for trust worthy you ain't one to talk ese...theres story about your ass too and nobody puts them on blast.... or should I...hmmmm i don't get down like that... :angry:
> *


YOU SHOULDNT TAKE IT THAT WAY ...I WAS JUST FUCKING WITH MY FELLOW CLUB MEMBER :uh: LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DOES IN THIS THREAD 
I AM CUSRIOUS ABOUT THIS STORY YOU HAVE ON ME ....I HAVE NEVER HAD ANYTHING BUT GOOD SAID ABOUT ME AND THE BUSINESS I DO ON HERE ....?

SO IF YOU GOT SOMETHING ON ME POST THE LINK ....CAUSE I NEVER SEEN IT :dunno:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

lol... the drama that is: layitlow.com

people kill me on here


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 23 2007, 05:55 PM~8626467
> *they're ok
> *


WHY THANX


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 09:55 AM~8559588
> *dont cry for me you clogged  cholesterol filled sac of mule shit with a goyder around yo eye  ya sumo wrestler look a like half dead walkins pile of cum
> *


ya stupid cum brain, I always got your back ya steroid shit for brain blond dumbell...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 20 2007, 01:34 PM~8597192
> *so what are you trying to say homie....the wheel got lost thru usps the check barly cleared thats all end of story thats what you wanted to here there it is....as for trust worthy you ain't one to talk ese...theres story about your ass too and nobody puts them on blast.... or should I...hmmmm i don't get down like that... :angry:
> *


that's funny cause I ordered a shit load of stuff from D-Cheeze and never had any problems and I never heard of anybody having problems with him. I'm not saying you're not a straight up guy Albert but man you seem to be losing a shit load of stuff through shippers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 23 2007, 03:59 PM~8626510
> *YOU SHOULDNT TAKE IT THAT WAY ...I WAS JUST FUCKING WITH MY FELLOW CLUB MEMBER :uh: LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DOES IN THIS THREAD
> I AM CUSRIOUS ABOUT THIS STORY YOU HAVE ON ME ....I HAVE NEVER HAD ANYTHING BUT GOOD SAID ABOUT ME AND THE BUSINESS I DO ON HERE ....?
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 23 2007, 06:39 PM~8626843
> *ya stupid cum brain, I always got your back ya steroid shit for brain blond dumbell...
> *


YOU DINGGLEBERRY EATING BUFFET KILLER I KNOW YOU GOT MY BACK AND THE FOOD IN MY FRIDGE TOO YA MULE DICK LOVER GOITER FACE GARGOYLE BITCH BASTARD WITH PISS FOR BRAINS AND A TOILET FOR A MOUFF...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 23 2007, 02:54 PM~8626982
> *YOU DINGGLEBERRY EATING BUFFET KILLER I KNOW YOU GOT MY BACK AND THE FOOD IN MY FRIDGE TOO YA MULE DICK LOVER GOITER FACE GARGOYLE BITCH BASTARD WITH PISS FOR BRAINS AND A TOILET  FOR A MOUFF...
> *


wow thats alot of reading ?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 23 2007, 07:03 PM~8627077
> *wow thats alot of reading ?
> *


TRUE THAT FAT BASTARD WILL HAVE TO TAKE 7 BUFFET BREAKS TO READ IT ALL?? :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 23 2007, 04:54 PM~8626982
> *YOU DINGGLEBERRY EATING BUFFET KILLER I KNOW YOU GOT MY BACK AND THE FOOD IN MY FRIDGE TOO YA MULE DICK LOVER GOITER FACE GARGOYLE BITCH BASTARD WITH PISS FOR BRAINS AND A TOILET  FOR A MOUFF...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 25 2007, 10:25 PM~8641670
> *damn
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

true


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 29 2007, 12:13 PM~8670142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for 2 of them shipped? :biggrin: 
with gold upgraded grillz! :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 29 2007, 07:38 PM~8672644
> *how much for 2 of them shipped? :biggrin:
> with gold upgraded grillz! :0
> *


FOR YOU BRO $100.00 PLUS YOU THROW IN A CHEESE BURGER AND A SNICKERS BAR!!


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 30 2007, 10:11 AM~8676891
> *FOR YOU BRO  $100.00 PLUS YOU THROW IN A CHEESE BURGER AND A SNICKERS BAR!!
> *



YOU BETTER NOT BE EATING THOSE SNICKERS BAR FOOLIO, ALL THAT FUCKIN SOY IN THOSE BITCHES... :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln_@Aug 30 2007, 02:34 PM~8678662
> *YOU BETTER NOT BE EATING THOSE SNICKERS BAR FOOLIO, ALL THAT FUCKIN SOY IN THOSE BITCHES... :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

wah


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

kah


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Muff


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 20 2007, 12:34 PM~8597192
> *so what are you trying to say homie....the wheel got lost thru usps the check barly cleared thats all end of story thats what you wanted to here there it is....as for trust worthy you ain't one to talk ese...theres story about your ass too and nobody puts them on blast.... or should I...hmmmm i don't get down like that... :angry:
> *


i ordered 5 rims from albert.... only got 4 but albert was cool about it i got my 5th and without any problems... since then ive gon to his shop and kicked it with the homie.. hes cool as fuck and in my opinion he aint tryin to fuck nobody out of a sorry ass rim..... what up albert??? we gunna get the fleetwood bangin here real soon dogg :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:guns: :guns:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Sep 3 2007, 06:22 PM~8704185
> *i ordered 5 rims from albert.... only got 4 but albert was cool about it i got my 5th and without any problems... since then ive gon to his shop and kicked it with the homie.. hes cool as fuck and in my opinion he aint tryin to fuck nobody out of a sorry ass rim.....  what up albert??? we gunna get the fleetwood bangin here real soon dogg  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :guns:  :guns:
> *


ya hes workin on gettin me my 5th one :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

UGLY ASS CADDY!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 4 2007, 01:49 PM~8711829
> *UGLY ASS CADDY!!!!!!!!
> *


STFU YOU RIDE A MOP AND A BUCKET YA ************ ASS HAT!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.thefattytalks.com/2007/09/01/be...medal-of-homer/


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

THIS RIDES CRAZYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY









































THIS LINC IS ONE BAD AS BASTARD!!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

MAYHEM YOUR FRUITY FAIRY SCROTUM JUGGLIN ASS DOWN SYNDROMED FUCKTARD, LET THIS TOPIC DIE ALREADY :angry: :angry: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 6 2007, 04:03 PM~8733028
> *MAYHEM YOUR FRUITY FAIRY SCROTUM JUGGLIN ASS DOWN SYNDROMED FUCKTARD, LET THIS TOPIC DIE ALREADY :angry:  :angry:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


AMEN PETE-STA :biggrin:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## BEN DOVER (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 6 2007, 05:03 PM~8733028
> *MAYHEM YOUR FRUITY FAIRY SCROTUM JUGGLIN ASS DOWN SYNDROMED FUCKTARD, LET THIS TOPIC DIE ALREADY :angry:  :angry:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


isnt that turd thrower waiting on his 5th one


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

WHEN ITS DONE A SIMPLE PM WILL WORK JUST FINE


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

get that 5th wheel yet?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

why is a wheel topic 27 pages long. shits retarded.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Sep 8 2007, 11:37 AM~8745268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY HALF AS RETARDED AS YOU LOOK KIT KAT BOY!!


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 8 2007, 02:59 PM~8746355
> *STFU YOU DILDO SUCKIN TURD AVENGER :0
> NOPE
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 11 2007, 12:26 PM~8766303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

you'll get that fifth wheel in 2050 fokker... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 13 2007, 06:32 PM~8784603
> *you'll get that fifth wheel in 2050 fokker... :0  :biggrin:
> *


ya the same time you will lose 1 pound ya fatbastard


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 21 2007, 02:07 PM~8605979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

:cheesy: AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 14 2007, 06:56 PM~8792581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh what a cute bastard!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 18 2007, 12:21 AM~8813476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bwahahahahahahhahahahahhahaa


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 14 2007, 04:56 PM~8792581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 11 2007, 10:26 AM~8766303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA BWARFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

FAT FUCK HE IS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 18 2007, 05:21 PM~8818089
> *FAT FUCK HE IS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


dont be so mean ,hes got fat bonesahahahahahaha


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 18 2007, 01:35 PM~8818199
> *dont be so mean ,hes got fat bonesahahahahahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 18 2007, 03:35 PM~8818199
> *dont be so mean ,hes got fat bonesahahahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 19 2007, 06:13 PM~8826722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bwhahahaahahahhahaaahahahahahaahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaahaahaahahahahaahahahahaaahahahahaahahahaahahahaaaahhaaaahaahahahahaaaaa :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: KING RHINO NOSE BASTARD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 19 2007, 11:03 AM~8823143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.zshare.net/video/africa-turned-out-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/devo-kitten-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/latina-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/brazilian-karate-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/dymes-scene-3-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/candice-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/bt_50_009-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/bt_40_006-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/bt_44_006-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/lbt_1_001-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/marie-luv-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/alldatwmv-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/pur-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/babygotback-wmv-84s.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/all-wmv.html


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

OH


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 19 2007, 08:30 PM~8829103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ABEL AND BELA B.F.F.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 20 2007, 04:53 PM~8834379
> *ABEL AND BELA B.F.F.
> *


YA SO!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmftttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft for my 5th wheel


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 27 2007, 01:32 PM~8882767
> *ttmft for my 5th wheel
> *


DAMM HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN ??????????????????


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 27 2007, 04:32 PM~8882767
> *ttmft for my 5th wheel
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 27 2007, 05:49 PM~8882919
> *DAMM HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN ??????????????????
> *


long ass time since dec 2006 ,albert left me a pm and shipped it out today fokkerahahaha


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 27 2007, 04:49 PM~8882919
> *DAMM HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN ??????????????????
> *



10 years :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 28 2007, 05:09 PM~8891745
> *long ass time since dec 2006 ,albert left me a pm and shipped it out today fokkerahahaha
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TRUE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.wirewheelsatlowprices.com/


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## big brown (Sep 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big brown_@Oct 4 2007, 02:02 PM~8932289
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 6 2007, 12:27 AM~8941757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bwaahhahahahahhaha


----------



## infectedpoohole (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 5 2007, 09:27 PM~8941757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo dog dat made me laugh i tinkled a lil in my underpants


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 8 2007, 07:15 AM~8951693
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 11 2007, 08:05 AM~8976198
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahahahahaha barfoids!!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2007, 08:04 AM~8984498
> *wahahahahaha  barfoids!!!!!
> *



pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 12 2007, 11:05 AM~8984501
> *pics or it didn't happen!
> *


here just 4 u and it happened


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

:0 :uh:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 2 2007, 05:28 PM~8918532
> *http://www.wirewheelsatlowprices.com/
> *


 :0 good price


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 12 2007, 10:52 PM~8989423
> *:0 good price
> *


the best u can get!!


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Oct 16 2007, 12:22 AM~9010394
> *:0
> *


whats up infectedpoohole :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 16 2007, 09:47 AM~9012742
> *whats up infectedpoohole :0
> *


RIP


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Oct 17 2007, 06:54 PM~9024579
> *RIP
> *


waha


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

weres my 5th wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel..


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 19 2007, 11:33 AM~9038338
> *weres my 5th wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel..
> *


just give up...it was not meant to be


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Oct 19 2007, 05:16 PM~9040574
> *just give up...it was not meant to be
> *


 :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Oct 19 2007, 08:33 AM~9038338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

I JUST GOT MY 5TH WHEEL IN ,BUT FAAAAAHK WERES THE ADP+KO


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 23 2007, 01:22 PM~9066651
> *I JUST GOT MY 5TH WHEEL IN ,BUT FAAAAAHK WERES THE ADP+KO
> 
> 
> ...


wow it only took as much time as it did to build the pyramids... :thumbsdown:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 23 2007, 03:22 PM~9066651
> *I JUST GOT MY 5TH WHEEL IN ,BUT FAAAAAHK WERES THE ADP+KO
> 
> 
> ...



you are supose to receive you ko............next yearahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 23 2007, 09:01 PM~9068647
> *you are supose to receive you ko............next yearahahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


bwahahaha...boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 23 2007, 12:22 PM~9066651
> *I JUST GOT MY 5TH WHEEL IN ,BUT FAAAAAHK WERES THE ADP+KO
> 
> 
> ...


just when you thought you were not fucked ....you still kinda are :0 
at least you got the rim


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 24 2007, 01:43 AM~9070534
> *just when you thought you were not fucked ....you still kinda are  :0
> at least you got the rim
> *


wahahaha fahhhhhhhhhhhhk this sux wet asses :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 23 2007, 04:22 PM~9066651
> *I JUST GOT MY 5TH WHEEL IN ,BUT FAAAAAHK WERES THE ADP+KO
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ya but weres my other parts??


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: they are cooking rocks in your KOs


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 25 2007, 07:45 AM~9080409
> *:uh: they are cooking rocks in your KOs
> *


HE KNOWS THEY EMAILED HIM PICS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

mayhem...the only shit who can turn a 1 page topic into a lot of fucking reading , heres to you bro!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 25 2007, 12:51 PM~9080888
> *mayhem...the only shit who can turn a 1 page topic into a lot of fucking reading , heres to you bro!
> 
> 
> ...


  thanx homie...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

http://myspacetv.com


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BAH


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA KICK IN THE CAWKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i almost got 6666 posts , i think ill chill here for a minute and whore.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

6666 thanks for letting me whore your dirty little topic.....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

no prob you are always welcome dont forget my project ride tread too hahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft for my missing parts


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.2girls1cup.com/


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 26 2007, 08:45 AM~9088390
> *ttmft  for my missing parts
> *


MISSIN PARTS EH?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 26 2007, 01:48 PM~9089937
> *http://www.2girls1cup.com/
> *


lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Oct 28 2007, 07:37 PM~9101575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

*ttmft for my missing parts now!!!*


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

good now let me get that chrome for a spare for mine.....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 29 2007, 02:00 PM~9106381
> *good now let me get that chrome for a spare for mine.....
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 29 2007, 11:07 AM~9106421
> *
> *


yeah it really sucks haveing a doughnut tire in the back when i pop the trunk..... kinda embarassing....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 29 2007, 02:38 PM~9106619
> *yeah it really sucks haveing a doughnut tire in the back when i pop the trunk..... kinda embarassing....
> *


wahahahhaa


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

GET RAINBOW SPOKE YOU ***


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 29 2007, 03:36 PM~9107114
> *GET RAINBOW SPOKE YOU ***
> *


quit eating dicks you cawk


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

but the doughnuts match the diameter of the rims , so the rides not off...... laugh all you want.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 29 2007, 06:56 PM~9108536
> *but the doughnuts match the diameter of the rims , so the rides not off...... laugh all you want.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHHAAA


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

DJSKLJDJFJFJKLHUMMDIGGITYFUCKASHEEPINTHETAINTKLNFKNJGFDJGKFDGFGJKLG


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

bwhahahahahahahahafistalamaintheanuswahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT FOR MAYHEMS KNOCKOFF AND ADAPTER


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 30 2007, 11:09 AM~9113105
> *TTT FOR MAYHEMS KNOCKOFF AND ADAPTER
> *


thank you big homie for the bump!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Bump deez maggot


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

burp......


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

bwarf...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ralph?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

uter?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

blahblahblahblahblahblahbahblahbahblabhalbh


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

again?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 30 2007, 10:34 AM~9114146
> *again?
> *


ok



blahblahblahblahblahblahbahblahbahblabhalbh 



blahblahblahblahblahblahbahblahbahblabhalbh 





blahblahblahblahblahblahbahblahbahblabhalbh 

blahblahblahblahblahblahbahblahbahblabhalbh 

blahblahblahblahblahblahbahblahbahblabhalbh 











blahblahblahblahblahblahbahblahbahblabhalbh 


















blahblahblahblahblahblahbahblahbahblabhalbh 
























blahblahblahblahblahblahbahblahbahblabhalbh 



























blahblahblahblahblahblahbahblahbahblabhalbh 














blahblahblahblahblahblahbahblahbahblabhalbh 



blahblahblahblahblahblahbahblahbahblabhalbh 


blahblahblahblahblahblahbahblahbahblabhalbh 












blahblahblahblahblahblahbahblahbahblabhalbh 




























blahblahblahblahblahblahbahblahbahblabhalbh 


blahblahblahblahblahblahbahblahbahblabhalbh 


blahblahblahblahblahblahbahblahbahblabhalbh


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I agree


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ME 4


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BAH


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2007, 11:35 PM~9118682
> *BAH
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Robert?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:cheesy: THIS TOPIC WILL NEVER DIE


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

never , i found a new whore spot.....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2007, 11:39 PM~9118726
> *Robert?
> *


WHY YOU GOTTA BRING YOUR BOYFREIND IN THIS TREAD FOR YOU FAHG! :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

the're only homeless at night, during the day , the're just outside....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 31 2007, 12:02 PM~9121989
> *the're only homeless at night, during the day , the're just outside....
> *


HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM....TRUE


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

DEEP THINKING BRO....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Do vegetarians eat animal crackers?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Nitrous is like a hot chick with a STD,you know you want to hit it but your scared of the results.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Sometimes I think the surest sign that intelligent life exists elsewhere in the universe is that none of it has tried to contact us...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

******: i think every american should be required to taste bald eagle 
The Slicer: tastes like freedom and liberty in a tasteful melange


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Famous last words: "Safe? Of course it's safe" " I wonder what this button does" "I bet no one's ever done this be--"


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

forget the adage about learning from your own mistakes. It's safer and more entertaining to learn from the mistakes of others.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Who's cooking monsters in the kitchen?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

*well i finally got my koz and shit after more than 10 fuckin months so its a complete set now ahahahahahahah damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn*


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Ya know what pisses me off? A mexican programmer that can say "extemporaneous polymorphism" but still says "yob"(job)


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 31 2007, 01:38 PM~9122799
> *Ya know what pisses me off?  A mexican programmer that can say "extemporaneous polymorphism" but still says "yob"(job)
> *


true


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 31 2007, 11:48 AM~9122907
> *true
> *


true story. happened at my yob.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

chocke him with the mouse wire and call him a beeeesh


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 31 2007, 11:53 AM~9122950
> *chocke him with the mouse wire and call him a beeeesh
> *


no, he's in texas. It was a phone confrence. Just wanted to pollute this thread.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 31 2007, 01:56 PM~9122985
> *no, he's in texas.  It was a phone confrence.  Just wanted to pollute this thread.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 31 2007, 01:36 PM~9122780
> *well i finally got my koz and shit after more than 10 fuckin months so its a complete set now ahahahahahahah damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin: ok


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

lopette


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

true


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 19 2007, 12:55 PM~9260196
> *true
> *


WHAT ?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 19 2007, 04:50 PM~9260541
> *WHAT ?
> *


things


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

true true


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

YES SIR!!


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

COME ON NOW!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

o'rely


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

jew know it!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln_@Nov 22 2007, 03:15 AM~9280183
> *jew know it!
> *


ok **** :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

wath out for that tornado......


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 22 2007, 01:05 PM~9281520
> *ok **** :uh:
> *



im not a jew....


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

did you get that wheel?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

why is this topic still going? have you not got your wheels yet Mayhem? this topic needs to be deleted :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln+Nov 25 2007, 03:51 AM~9298631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i did!!


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2007, 05:26 PM~9289647
> *
> *


clean ride


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 26 2007, 01:28 PM~9307363
> *but u enjoy there foarskins :uh:
> *



Your a sick fuck!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln_@Nov 27 2007, 12:41 AM~9313749
> *Your a sick fuck!!!! :cheesy:
> *


DONT FUCKIN TELL ME U JUST NOTICED IM A SICK BASTARD??HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 26 2007, 08:02 AM~9306885
> *why is  this topic still going? have you not got your wheels yet Mayhem? this topic needs to be deleted :biggrin:
> *


Agreed


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

RELAX FELLAS..... LET'S NOT JUMP TO CONCLUSIONS HERE....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln_@Nov 28 2007, 05:00 AM~9322668
> *RELAX FELLAS..... LET'S NOT JUMP TO CONCLUSIONS HERE....
> *


SERIOUSLY


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 26 2007, 12:28 PM~9307363
> *
> 
> yes i did!!
> *


congratulations...is it everything you hoped and dreamed of?


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Nov 28 2007, 05:53 PM~9326240
> *congratulations...is it everything you hoped and dreamed of?
> *


thanx,yes and yes :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

38 pages of dissapointment :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 29 2007, 10:51 AM~9330382
> *38 pages of dissapointment :thumbsdown:
> *


just like your sex life!!!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 08:52 AM~9330393
> *just like your sex life!!!!
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 29 2007, 07:51 AM~9330382
> *38 pages of dissapointment :thumbsdown:
> *


STORY OF BELA'S LIFE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 29 2007, 11:41 AM~9330700
> *STORY OF BELA'S LIFE
> *


you filthy cheese grater ,that was uncalled for!!!! :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wtfahaha


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

FUCKIN MAYHEM 38 FUCKIN PAGES DANM HOMIE GET TO WORK.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 01:22 PM~9379792
> *FUCKIN MAYHEM 38 FUCKIN PAGES DANM HOMIE GET TO WORK.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2007, 03:18 PM~9289154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

NAH


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 02:39 PM~8562262
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

yes


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 1 2007, 11:53 PM~9352864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------

